# Good Eats with Alton Brown



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Are there any other Alton Brown fans here?? I love his show. All his episodes of Good Eats are now on DVD. I can't wait to get them. Any other fans????

Joel


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Big alton fan here  
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47122


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

He's kind of like the Mr.Wizard of the culinary arts . I do enjoy his show and also the show on PBS called "Americas Test Kitchen" . :dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I love to cook, do most all the grocery shopping and cooking for the Fam. Learned a good bit from watching Alton Brown, and very entertaining to boot.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

i am a newbie fan of his. I feel like I am learning something but having fun too. Besides, this SOTL thinks he is quite the hottie!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

some of the stuff is interesting but I think he gets really annoying after a while...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I love this show as well 

I find his show very interesting and entertaining. Makes me want to cook!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I am a confessed Alton fan, I have both of his books (which are really good), and I have learned a lot from watching his show. His scientific approach to cooking is second to none and almost always produces good results. He is also an avid motorcyclist (as am I).

That said, I can see how some folks may tire of the humor a bit during the show - I think it makes things more interesting. How exciting can a cooking show possibly be?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I like him but after watching a couple episodes where he has said things that were just plain wrong I'm a little suspect that sometimes there isn't enough fact checking behind the scenes. The most standout episode being the homebrewing episode, I realize this isn't a normal chef type project but if your going to produce a show on the topic spend 20 minutes on google and figure out how to do it right and and if your going to use the terminology make sure your using it the correct way.

All that being said he's got kind of a cool background
--copied from Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alton_brown

*Prior to his cooking career, he received a degree in drama from the University of Georgia. He then worked in cinematography and film production. In that field, he is probably best known for his work as the director of photography for the R.E.M. music video "The One I Love." He also worked as a steadicam operator on the Spike Lee film School Daze.

At some point he noticed that he was very dissatisfied with the quality of cooking shows currently airing on American television, so he set out to produce his own show. Not possessing the requisite knowledge, he enrolled in the New England Culinary Institute, from which he graduated in 1997. Brown states that he had been a poor science student in high school and college, so he began to study the subject as he took cooking training and felt the need to understand the underlying processes of cooking.*


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like his show. helpful info and entertaining.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, he's got a good show. Sometimes a little too much "comedy," but entertaining and quite informative, instead of the blah here's-your-recipe kind of shows where they just "cook" things and add in some small talk.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Well, i am glad to know i am not a lone fan. I just enjoy seeing the more scientific side if the culinary arts!!! Plus i always enjoy lame humor.....like mine..Lol


Joel


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I hated him at first but my wife told me to give him another chance and I was hooked. Guess that she has to be right once in 25 years of marriage that only feel like 60. Gina if you are reading this, just kidding.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

My favorite cooking show! Burns my wife up because she'll be fixin' something and I'll say" that's not how Alton does it." :r


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I not only enjoy the show, I learn a ton about cooking from it. I've tried several dozen of the things he has done on the show and they've all turned out great providing I was careful to follow the instructions and not let my creative side take control.

And the science behind the cooking helps you understand cooking processes, which just make you a much better all-around cook. By now I have made original recipes of my own, and after a little experimentation, I have some great recipes that are my own that I can make very well and taste great!

It took a while - ten years ago I would just fry or stir fry the living bejeesus out of everything, overseason it all to hell, put some ketchup on it and eat it out of a bowl witha spoon!! So I've come a long way, and most of the thanks goes to my wife, with a big assist from Good Eats!


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

Not much better than food mixed with chemistry, well maybe an orgasm and a cigar, they are close.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Best cooking show ever. The only one I like. Even better when he hosts the Iron Chef.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Even better when he hosts the Iron Chef.


Another great show. It takes a hell of a lot of talent to pull off those meals!!!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I was a big junkie of the original Japanese Iron Chef show, but for some reason, I don't enjoy the US version as much, but I do watch sometimes. Could be because Bobby Flay brings a strong taste to my mouth, must be the bile and upchuck coming up as I really can't stand him.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> I was a big junkie of the original Japanese Iron Chef show, but for some reason, I don't enjoy the US version as much, but I do watch sometimes. Could be because Bobby Flay brings a strong taste to my mouth, must be the bile and upchuck coming up as I really can't stand him.


:tpd: loved the japanese version but american is so, so (though alton does a good job). thumbs down to flay


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I thought Alton Brown was the man for showing us they "whys" of a recipes as opposed to the "hows" but then he had to go and make square hamburgers and ruin it for me. :c 

SB


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> I thought Alton Brown was the man for showing us they "whys" of a recipes as opposed to the "hows" but then he had to go and make square hamburgers and ruin it for me. :c
> 
> SB


It isn't the shape of the meat, it's the size of the patty!!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Could be because Bobby Flay brings a strong taste to my mouth, must be the bile and upchuck coming up as I really can't stand him.


Another vote to skewer and roast the unlikeable Bobby Flay.

Alton is the man. Just watched an episode tonight on pudding. Not your every day fare.

The Good Eats show that got me hooked a few years ago was on how to sear and cook a good steak. Understanding the processes and the science behind what's happening with the food makes this my favorite cooking show on TV.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

omowasu said:


> I am a confessed Alton fan, I have both of his books (which are really good), and I have learned a lot from watching his show. His scientific approach to cooking is second to none and almost always produces good results. He is also an avid motorcyclist (as am I).
> 
> That said, I can see how some folks may tire of the humor a bit during the show - I think it makes things more interesting. How exciting can a cooking show possibly be?


He is indeed a cycle fan. He has a short series out called Road food or something like that where he hit all the famous local spots for food and such. Rode his bike in the show and had a accident.

I got to credit him or explaining the way to cook rice the right way. No more crappy rice for me. 

Stacey


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

:tpd: Well Said! I hate bobby flay!



cigar no baka said:


> I was a big junkie of the original Japanese Iron Chef show, but for some reason, I don't enjoy the US version as much, but I do watch sometimes. Could be because Bobby Flay brings a strong taste to my mouth, must be the bile and upchuck coming up as I really can't stand him.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Has this Alton Brown got to the level of Heston Blumenthal? Egg and Bacon ice cream? Snail porridge? Oyster and passionfruit jelly with lavender?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> He is indeed a cycle fan. He has a short series out called Road food or something like that where he hit all the famous local spots for food and such. Rode his bike in the show and had a accident.
> 
> I got to credit him or explaining the way to cook rice the right way. No more crappy rice for me.
> 
> Stacey


It was Feasting on Asphalt and it was a great little 4 part series.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Has this Alton Brown got to the level of Heston Blumenthal? Egg and Bacon ice cream? Snail porridge? Oyster and passionfruit jelly with lavender?


Good lordy lord no. He hasn't lost his mind yet.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Good lordy lord no. He hasn't lost his mind yet.


Heston is a leader in what people call Molecular Gastronomy... he's interested in and tries to teach people the science behind why food tastes good, and why you use certain spices. He's pretty good... his current TV series is amazing. Even if he reccommends using a blowtorch to cook steak, dry ice to make ice cream and using industrual ovens for everything.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Count me in - I can see how he might bug people but I like Good Eats and Feasting on Asphalt.

Thanks Commander Quan for the interesting background.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Heston is a leader in what people call Molecular Gastronomy... he's interested in and tries to teach people the science behind why food tastes good, and why you use certain spices. He's pretty good... his current TV series is amazing. Even if he reccommends using a blowtorch to cook steak, dry ice to make ice cream and using industrual ovens for everything.


OK, I clicked on the link and what I saw as I briefly scanned looked interesting, will read it in more depth later.


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Alton tends to annoy me a bit, but I find that I have picked up a lot of knowledge from him that I use quite often. 

He did a show on homebrewing and I would not have done things exactly the same way, but overall it was informative and helpful.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

blawmt said:


> It isn't the shape of the meat, it's the size of the patty!!


That is true in many cases.:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember the Galloping Goof Ball and Julia Childs from years ago and haven't tried watching any of those annoying shows since. :r 

I'll stick with watching Anita cook(when I can get her to) thats annoying enough. My kitchen is to small, I don't have enough counter space and on and on. But the finished product has been making me fatter for a good while. I have no sense of adventure though as for learning the culinary arts myself, just to busy(aka lazy).


----------

